# The Saydee Thread



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

*I know I said I wouldn't post pics 'til she had her bath, but... 
Just excuse the scruffiness. 
Poor girl just had a hysterectomy!*

*Just sitting on the patio enjoying the afternoon breeze:*








*You can really see the brown color in her coat in the sun:*








*I hope she never grows out of the "tongue thing":*








*Feeling a little droopy. (Her tear stains are finally letting up):*








*You can see her pink belly stitches:*








*"My mom says I have a big-a-nose, but I think the black hair growing
around my nose just enhances my God-given beauty."*








*"Mom, quit taking pictures already and get me some dinner!"*








*
Man, I love my dog!*


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Sooo cute. :kiss:*


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow,, Saydee is REALLY cute!
Beamer is very impressed with your little girl.. 

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, Saydee is adorable. She sure doesn't look like she just had surgery!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Wow,, Saydee is REALLY cute!
> Beamer is very impressed with your little girl..
> 
> Ryan


Beamer's welcome to come by for a visit anytime he gets to Idaho. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Saydee is one wild and crazy lady...and one hot hav. She is gorgeous Maya. Jasper and Cash want a date too.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Missy said:


> Saydee is one wild and crazy lady...and one hot hav. She is gorgeous Maya. Jasper and Cash want a date too.


Bring it on! Wouldn't it be fun?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Way too cute. I needs me another pupper.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She is adorable!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Very cute! Bogart and Brando would like to know if she would like to come to play ;-)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Maya, she's adorable! 

Sheri


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

She is adorable, looks so mellow and laid back. I just want to give her 'big nose' kisses!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Ahhhhhhh, she is so cute!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

She is soooooooooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

She's adorable!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow..she is a cutie! I love the brown in her coat, but probably wouldn't have noticed without the picture in the sunlight. These little pups are full of surprises, aren't they?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Saydee is an adorable girl. We are so lucky to love these adorable dogs.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Maya she is soooo pretty!!! Thanks for sharing the pics, and if that's as scruffy as she looks consider yourself lucky. YOu all should see Posh this morning....she's looking little the "little match girl" of havanese.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Mya Saydee is soooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!! She looks beautiful and just after surgery to boot! LOVE the captions you have under her pics too ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute! I like the lil black spot on her nose as it makes her unique. I also happen to love this puppy stage where the hair is everywhere


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Saydee is so cute Maya! 
I love her little black nose.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

I need to get some pictures of her in "active" phase. She was kind of sleepy when I took those pics and I didn't notice until now that there's no pictures of her rip-roaring around the house in full RLH, or chomping down on a flossie, or climbing inside the toy basket to get a toy at the very bottom... I'll work on more asap!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Maya,
The pixs are great! I can't believe how much Saydee's face looks like my Buddy's but she has more black on her back. I see she has a cute little collar on, and I was wondering if she tries to get it off etc. Buddy doesn't wear a collar yet, and everytime I put the harness on to take him out in the front yard and neighborhood, he still tries to fight it off, particularly at the neck--he doesn't like it (however he is getting more used to it because he does like to go out in the front yard). He is a month younger than Saydee. I have a collar for him but I'm still a little anxious about having it on him when I'm not home. 

I'm giving him a bath this weekend, so maybe I'll get some new photos on site soon.

Rose


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Whenever I see Saydee's name I think of the movie Funny Girl with Barbara Streisand (and of COURSE Omar Sharif) with the song Sadie, Sadie married lady ( which obviously won't appy to Saydee anymore post spay....


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

lcy_pt said:


> Whenever I see Saydee's name I think of the movie Funny Girl with Barbara Streisand (and of COURSE Omar Sharif) with the song Sadie, Sadie married lady ( which obviously won't appy to Saydee anymore post spay....


Pat- That's cute  No Saydee has no marriage in her future. She does like to flirt though!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Maya,
> The pixs are great! I can't believe how much Saydee's face looks like my Buddy's but she has more black on her back. I see she has a cute little collar on, and I was wondering if she tries to get it off etc. Buddy doesn't wear a collar yet, and everytime I put the harness on to take him out in the front yard and neighborhood, he still tries to fight it off, particularly at the neck--he doesn't like it (however he is getting more used to it because he does like to go out in the front yard). He is a month younger than Saydee. I have a collar for him but I'm still a little anxious about having it on him when I'm not home.
> 
> I'm giving him a bath this weekend, so maybe I'll get some new photos on site soon.
> ...


Rose
I keep Saydee's rolled leather collar on her *always*. When I first put it on her as a baby she tried to scratch at it for a day or two but now she's used to it. I have her ID tag plus a jingle bell on it. She's a sneaky little bugger and if I can hear the jingle bell close by I know to be careful where I step. Plus if she sneaks off in to another room I can get a general idea of where she is with the bell around her neck!

I keep that ID tag on her 24/7 because as vigilant as I am, I've still had dogs escape from the house or backyard. Fortunately they've always been recovered quickly, but if someone finds Saydee, I want them to call the number on the collar asap, because waiting for someone to take her in and get her microchip scanned could feel like a lifetime of worry.

I wouldn't be anxious about leaving the collar on Buddy. He'll get used to it if you just leave it on for a few days.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Maya,
Saydee is SUCH a little doll! I like looking at her picture.

Sheri


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Maya,
> Saydee is SUCH a little doll! I like looking at her picture.
> 
> Sheri


Thank you Sheri! You should see her in person :biggrin1: ...Just not right now because she's all ratty and soggy because it's raining outside and she keeps going out the pee rendering her coat a stringy mess. I'm going to brush her out her shortly and throw her in the sink. I can't take the stinky smell of the both wet *and* dirty!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

*Our daughter McKaela was home with the flu the other day and Saydee
was desperately trying to give her "healing" licks:














































This is my favorite picture of the bunch:













































Never did get a single photo of her actually licking!!!*


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How sweet, of BOTH your girls! Makes me laugh! It looks like McKaela didn't get much rest that day!

Sheri


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

She is gorgeous! I'm so jealous.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe!! Saydee is adorable!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hhahaha, cute pics... Does your daughter know you posted her sick in bed pictures for the world (hav world that is) to see? hahahahahah...

Ryan


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Hhahaha, cute pics... Does your daughter know you posted her sick in bed pictures for the world (hav world that is) to see? hahahahahah...
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, 
Shhhush! She doesn't know and would so freak out if she found out! She's 14 and just beginning to "discover" that she's actually smarter than her mom and dad. :rant:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Saydee is so cute.


----------



## Roccos Mommy (Jul 31, 2008)

Aww..she is becoming such a lady! How much does she weigh now? 

Rocco weighs in at 9.8 lbs. So much for the tiny havs


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Love, love, love the pictures. So cute that she thought all her licking would make your daughter well. Saydee is one cutie pie that's for sure.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Maya..Saydee has an over abundance of thne cuteness gene! Very photogenic...Did you send any of her photo's in for this years Hav calendar?

She reminds me alot of my Gabriel at 6.5 months :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maya, both your girls are gorgeous...even when they're sick... Saydee is just a whippersnapper isn't she? 

Hey Diane, I think there is an opportunity for you to post in the Look Alike thread with Gabriel and Saydee.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Diane Gabriel and Saydee could be twins! The only difference is the white hair running up Saydee's forehead. Their eyes look so much alike. Is he 6.5 months old right now? Did you get him from an Idaho breeder? The last pup I saw on this forum that looked like Saydee turned out to be Rocco, Saydee's littermate. He's just a few posts up from this one, Michelle's his mom


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

*I'm partial to partis!*

Have to add a few pixs of Buddy (aka Buddy Havier!) who just turned 5 mos. When I first got on the forum (since I am a new Havanese owner and I am learning so much), Saydee just caught my eye, because she reminded me of Buddy, except she looks so demure in her avatar photo! Of course, Maya advised me this is not the case! 
I've cut the hair around Buddy's face because I like to see his eyes (and I think he likes to see too--it's the only part of him that he will allow me to trim!). I may try a teddy bear cut on him at some point, but I don't think he'd cooperate right now. 
He's a love--pretty independent spirit with a little wildness, but that's the way I like him. These Havies just make me laugh and laugh.

Have a Havi day!

Portland Rose


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Saydee is an absolute doll! So cute!
Gina


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello All!

I have been really busy with Christmas business and this is the first time I've checked the forum since Thanksgiving, and I'm so glad to get a chance to check in. Let's play catchup... shall we?

FIRST OF ALL LET ME SAY I WAS SOOOO HAPPILY SURPRISED TO SEE COOPER WAS FOUND. ISN'T THE POWER OF PRAYER WONDERFUL?

I can't believe Saydee is now 12 pounds! She's such a chunky monkey! She's not fat, just solid. Her body is really long and low to the ground and her chest hair almost touches the floor when she's standing. I like it because there's just more of her to love...

She's still eating NV medallions, and now we are up to 8 ounces a day. Whenever I offer her canned or kibble, she kind of glares at me like she's insulted and eats very slowly, never finishing the entire portion. She knows what's good!

Saydee had HORRIFIC puppy breath there for a while, enough to make me nauseated when she licked me. I know she was teething because I was finding tiny puppy teeth all over the place, so I started adding this stuff to her water to help with breath, called Petkin Liquid Oral Care, from Petsmart. It seemed to help alot, and I was thrilled until this happened:

I bought some Crest Pro-Health toothpaste and mouthwash at Costco. I was using them both and a few days later my tongue started tasting metallic and a day after that it felt like it was burnt. I didn't think it could be the Crest products because they don't sting burn when you use them, which is why I hate Listerine. Well, I kept searching the internet worrying I might have some nutritional deficiency or something and came upon a blog where folks were all having similar and worse problems, all associated with the chemical used in the Crest Pro-Health products, cetylpyridinium chloride. Apparently this stuff kills plaque but in larger amounts also kills your mucous membrane cells, causing people to lose tongue cells completely and even the inner cheek cells sloughing off!

So as I'm reading all these people's horror stories, I notice that chemical name sounded familiar. Saydee's Oral Care! NO WAY. It turns out this stuff is toxic when ingested, yet they advertise that it is completely safe for pets. If it's destroying mucous membranes, what does it do to our pet's digestive tract over time? I couldn't believe it.

So we're back to uber stinky breath (Saydee, not me, ha ha) and I stopped the Crest Pro Health stuff altogether. Within 2 days my tongue felt back to normal. SOooOOoo annoying. It just seems like you can't trust anybody anymore...

I just ordered some Oxyfresh which is twice the cost but doesn't have that evil chemical in it. I'm crossing my fingers...

Off the subject, Saydee sleeps in a crate in our bedroom at night. She was getting so big, I moved her up to the next size crate. Then she started whining at night. I thought maybe she was having bladder problems or something so I took her outside repeatedly for a few days, finally making a vet appointment. Then it occured to me that she is super snuggly when sleeping. If there is a stuffed toy on the floor where she is napping, she will lay her head on it like a pillow, or line her body up close to it. If my foot is nearby, she will seek it out and rest her warm head on top of it. So I wondered if she was feeling insecure in the larger crate. So I rolled up 2 baby blankets and put them on either side of her crate. Never heard another fuss from her. Isn't that cute?

I need to get some updated pictures of Saydee posted here. She really looks the same just bigger and fluffier 

Anyway, it's so good to be able to breathe from the Christmas rush. *I hope everyone had a blessed holiday season and I wish you all a wonderful 2009.* Talk to y'all soon, Your Fellow Hav Lover, Maya


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Maya,
I wondered where you were! Glad you are back!
The Oxyfresh has helped a lot for Tucker, and it takes very little to add to their water. I'm so glad I read about it here.

Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the head's up on the Crest products. That was a major stocking stuffer at my house this year.
Welcome back. That was a big growth spurt for Saydee!
Stinky breath could mean teeth coming in wrong. Moxie had bad breath right before his neuter. The vet removed 8 teeth that were coming in wrong while he was under anasthesia.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

moxie said:


> Thanks for the head's up on the Crest products. That was a major stocking stuffer at my house this year.
> Welcome back. That was a big growth spurt for Saydee!
> Stinky breath could mean teeth coming in wrong. Moxie had bad breath right before his neuter. The vet removed 8 teeth that were coming in wrong while he was under anasthesia.


Debra
I'll make sure and get Saydee's teeth checked by our vet if the Oxyfresh doesn't do the trick. Her breath is not as bad as it was before we started using the Liquid Oral Care, and we haven't given it to her for several weeks now, but it's still gross. Her teeth look nice and evenly spaced to me, but what do I know? ...Don't answer that.

By the way, the Crest Pro-Health products are probably fine for most people when used in moderation. I was using both the toothpaste and the mouthwash simultaneously which is most likely why I had the difficulty. However, I have also read about those products causing staining, so you might just keep an eye on that


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Roccos Mommy (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome back Maya and Saydee! :dance:


Rocco's breath was gastly until the vet pulled a few baby teeth during his neuter. His breath still isn't sweet by any means, but not rancid like it was. I might try the Oxyfresh too. 

~Michelle and Rocco


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

*A Few Updated Pics*

*Here's a few newer pics of My Saydee Baby:

"I prefer not to pose for pictures at this time"









"And I won't even make eye contact until I get my treat"









"I'm just giving my tongue a breather"









"OoOoOh how I love my toys. I like napping with them."









"Did I mention I love my toys?"

















*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Aww Saydee is TOO cute, welcome back to posting Maya! 

And the Oxyfresh is great! That's what I use with Kubrick. Btw, the Crest Pro-Health thing is only limited to the Pro-Health products, not the regular Crest just in case people were wondering. Since I got married last year, I was in a forum for brides and more than one of them had their teeth turn BROWN right before their wedding because they decided to try out the Pro-Health products (they're supposed to WHITEN your teeth). Yeah, I stayed away after reading that!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Lina said:


> Aww Saydee is TOO cute, welcome back to posting Maya!
> 
> And the Oxyfresh is great! That's what I use with Kubrick. Btw, the Crest Pro-Health thing is only limited to the Pro-Health products, not the regular Crest just in case people were wondering. Since I got married last year, I was in a forum for brides and more than one of them had their teeth turn BROWN right before their wedding because they decided to try out the Pro-Health products (they're supposed to WHITEN your teeth). Yeah, I stayed away after reading that!


I heard that too, Lina. The stains appear overnight with no warning. Yech! I guess I'm lucky I only had "metal-tongue"!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Saydee is beautiful! She looks so sweet! I bet Oliver would like a date with Saydee too!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love all the Saydee pictures. Welcome back.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome back Maya and Saydee. Boy, is she turning into a beautiful young lady... Gorgeous.

I am going to check my sensodyne (which stated new improved formula) for that chemical... I have had the worst taste in my mouth lately.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

*Snow Day*

*It never fails that once Saydee is freshly bathed she has a long period of RLH. 
Today was no different except that there's snow outside.

Freshly blow dried and super fluffy, a Professional Puff-Ball:









Coming back in after "getting her frisk on" in the powdery snow:









"What did I do?"









What you can't see in the photos are the 12 pounds of snowballs
now Super-Glued to her chest and feet... Gotta love her!*


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

She's absolutely goregous!  She reminds me of our first Havanese. She looks like she's an irish pied?


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

rdanielle said:


> She's absolutely goregous!  She reminds me of our first Havanese. She looks like she's an irish pied?


Thank you! Yes, Saydee's Irish Pied, and I'm curious to see if the silvering gene is going to show up. So far she's all black and white... Saydee's brother's mommy (Michelle, Rocco's mom) says she's spotted some silver on his ears, so we'll see...


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Saydee looks like she could be related to Moxie. Who was the breeder?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Saydee, you are getting prettier by the month! Your mom is taking such great care of you. 
I bet Pixie wishes she could bound in the snow with you-what fun!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm glad you're back...I missed those Saydee pics!

I'm going to have to check the mouthwash I have...I think it's some kind of Crest overnight something. I don't use it very often because the minute you start to swish, it vacuums all the moisture out of your mouth! Weird, but it really does instantly dry up your mouth even while you still have the mouthwash in it.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

moxie said:


> Saydee looks like she could be related to Moxie. Who was the breeder?


Debra
Saydee's breeder is Horizons Kennel, Wendy Lipp, in Northern Idaho. She has a brother on this forum, Rocco (mom Michelle) who looks like her twin, only more boyish - tee hee. Saydee does look like Moxie, especially now that she's getting bigger :biggrin1:


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

Saydee is such a cutie! She is just like Domino. So Irish Pied is the coloring. I don't think Domino will change because his parents were just black and white, but some color change would be so cool!


----------

